# New additions to my Shadowcast



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well After Driving the shadowcast bare bones for a few weeks I got the bug to upgrade it. I Put a cmc pt-35 trim tilt , which after running it today, I would never have a boat again without it. It Makes the boat ride like a different animal, the boat cuts through waves better, gets up quicker and way more top speed also just plane good to look at. One thing that I love about it is the ability to run neg trim which makes it get on plane very quick.










It also gave me that motor jack and setback I was looking for, being that it is setback 5 inches and up 1.5 from the normal spot.


















Also A skiff in North Florida Isn't complete without a trolling motor, so I got a Minn kota riptide 55-se which is the smallest and the lightest weight bow mount that minn kota offers but haven't been able to put it on yet due to my quick release not being here. 










Also got some sea dek Got 4 reel pads and a fish ruler










Last but not least I got a Powertech Sra-10-15pitch cupped prop/ The Boat jumps up very fast and handles wayy better then before haven't gps it yet but feels maybe a lil over 30 mph. Feels good to finally have a new skiff dialed in.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice additions!


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks great! I have a cmc power t&t and the minn kota 55 se as well. I love them both! Great additions


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

looks awesome! I'm excited because i have one waiting to be put on and I'm glad it made such a difference
thanks


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice.... What the HP on that motor??


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its a 2005 25hp johnson


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad you got it dialed in, and that the prop was the right one that you were looking for. 

Looks great!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Does the motor slide out of the tunnel and cavitate on turns with the extra setback?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

No it doesn't but while you are turning you have to have the motor trimmed all the way down.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Thats good. I have a friend with the CMC T/T on a tunnel boat and he had to cut and recess his transom to keep the motor in the tunnel on turns. He has a round tunnel, as opposed to your square one. may have somehting to do with it.


----------

